# The Earth is eating homes



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17303991/?GT1=9033


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

More pics
http://news.aol.com/topnews/article...g/20070223114509990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Babybay youre an Guatemalan?

One of my friend/co-worker is too... hes so cool...

sorry i digressed


----------

